
ListenInstead: Audio platform aimed at turning Internet into audiobook - cloudious
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/listeninstead/id1506079475
======
cloudious
Hi there –

I’m Mark, founder of ListenInstead, a crowdsourced audio platform currently in
beta.

Here’s what we’re trying to do:

\- Allow publishers to easily record and distribute audio versions of their
content (articles, reports, anything, really)

\- Drastically reduce the amount of time it takes to get through your reading
list

\- Give publishers a new way to amplify their written content

\- Democratize voice

\- Strengthen human connection as AI begins to swallow the world

Would be truly grateful for feedback.

Thanks!

